# How to Screw and Glue



## BarclayWood (Jul 1, 2011)

I need to screw in an oak frame to my oak ply tabletop in order to let the glue between the table and the frame set. I'm opting to go this route over clamping because clamping would be difficult (I'd need to create some extra-long pipe clamps covering the table distance of 7 feet), and because I will be using the screws for structural reinforcement anyway. I've got some angle brackets to use with the screws. Can you please look over my plan below and make sure I'm on the right track?

1) I'm going to pre-drill holes for the screws along the frame and the underside of the table top. These pre-drills will be the diameter of the root of the screw, but smaller than the screw threads.

2) I'll screw in the angle irons to the tabletop.

3) I'll glue up my side pieces and have someone hold them in place against the edge of the table.

4) I'll screw in the remaining part of the angle bracket to the frame.

(3 and 4 will be probably be done one frame piece at a time).

5) Let the completed table rest overnight.

This seems kind of clunky to me but is the best system I could think of. Anything you would change?


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm.. So your trying to glue the apron to the table top? Then are you planning on glueing the legs to that?

Normally the arpons are attached too the apron, normally with M&T. Then the top is attached to the leg/aprons... Keep in mind that solid wood needs too allow for expansion (give and take) during the changing seasons. So you shouldn't directly glue the top to the legs. I like to route a dadeo into each inside arpon, then make buttons to attach too the tabletop, and inserted into the slot in each apron. This allows for movement.....

Now if I got thjis wrong and you are just trying to add an edge running along the table top, then dowels would be your best bet. I guess bisquets mite also work, though not nearly as strong.


----------



## BarclayWood (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, the plan for the legs is to use slats of plywood, slightly off-center, attached to the plywood top directly. Something like this:










(I'm using that just as an example of the recessed leg idea. Not for the tabletop or the construction of the legs themselves, which look like boards not plywood)

The frame is, as you said, just an edge around the plywood (I prefer it over a veneer b/c it also adds a nice 2" height to the table).

Edit: Here's my actual model. This is my first project and I am afraid I am probably biting off more than I can chew. Oh well!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would suggest to just use glue and clamps. For the long run, you can use a coupler to connect pipes, or marry (bottom of one to top of the other) one clamp to another for length.












 







.


----------



## BarclayWood (Jul 1, 2011)

I was hoping to avoid building those huge clamps, but perhaps it will be a good investment for the long run like you say.

Assuming I get it glued and clamped properly, do you think the frame will be structurally sound without any additional fasteners?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BarclayWood said:


> Assuming I get it glued and clamped properly, do you think the frame will be structurally sound without any additional fasteners?


Yes I do.












 







.


----------



## Snugitup (Jul 7, 2011)

You should be fine structurally without the additional fasteners. This is quite a first project, but it looks like it's going well.

Be sure to take it one step at a time, don't let it overwhelm you!


----------

